# Anyone wanna work in Japan?



## ecchef (Jul 2, 2015)

Well, Okinawa specifically. For the Govt.
We're down a couple of Chefs and will be opening up a position or two shortly.
P/M me if you have any questions.


----------



## Godslayer (Jul 2, 2015)

Message me in two years after culinary school and i would be all over this like tuna on nigiri sushi. P.S. people should get on this. Japanese cuisine is in my top 5 most influencal world cuisine whis history runs deep. Plus they gave us iron chef, back when morimoto was a boss. Also if you want to take on an apprentice im interested. Minimal experience in a pro kitchen though. Have governement procurement experience though.


----------



## daveb (Jul 2, 2015)

That's like a PM. But different.:groucho:


----------



## 420layersofdank (Jul 2, 2015)

Pm sent


----------



## ecchef (Jul 3, 2015)

This is journeyman Chef work. Nothing glamorous or high profile.


----------



## _PixelNinja (Jul 3, 2015)

Wish I had more experience and formal training (I started two years ago as a commis, learning on the job), I would be all over this too.


----------



## ecchef (Jul 3, 2015)

Here's a link to the job posting: https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/406831800

Here's a link to the company website: http://www.mccsokinawa.com/clubs/

Ideally, you should have very basic Japanese language skills (or be quick to learn); that would be an enormous advantage.
Base pay isn't great, but comes with LQA and COLA for stateside hires. Must be a US citizen at time of hire to qualify.


----------



## ramenlegend (Jul 3, 2015)

Wish this would have been posted a month ago, just moved to napa to work in yountville, brutal.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 3, 2015)

ramenlegend said:


> Wish this would have been posted a month ago, just moved to napa to work in yountville, brutal.



where at?


----------



## ramenlegend (Jul 3, 2015)

Commis at the laundry


----------



## JBroida (Jul 3, 2015)

congrats... and sorry for the off topic conversation. We now return to our regularly scheduled programming


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 3, 2015)

ramenlegend said:


> Commis at the laundry



Congrats!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 3, 2015)

That's one scary Job description, and I'm a recruiter.


----------



## ecchef (Jul 4, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> That's one scary Job description, and I'm a recruiter.



Can I quote this to my Branch Chief? :whistling:

Yountville = Laundry
MCCS = Soiled Laundry

Still, it's an adventure of sorts. If you can survive this, anything else is a cake walk.


----------



## aaamax (Jul 5, 2015)

ramenlegend said:


> Commis at the laundry



Oh my, going for the brass ring!!! good for you! Hope you enjoy the process. First class outfit and leaning opportunity Oh to be young again lol.


----------

